# Mahi-mahi recipes?



## Dina (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm looking for new and creative recipes for this fish. It's mild tasting, just the way we like them, and would like to know if anyone has any suggestions on how to cook this fish. Thanks.


----------



## Clienta (Apr 15, 2007)

*We catch lots of mahi mahi!*

It's a great fish to cook with & eat!

Some of our favorite ways...

Cover mahi mahi with blackening seasoning (I make Emeril's recipe with a lot less salt), pan fry in olive oil. Or cover with chili paste with soya bean oil & pan fry. Put on a mixed salad, Caesar salad or sandwich/panini with spinach, red onion, roasted red pepper, mayo & spicy jack cheese.

Puree peanuts, green chilis & cilantro, cover mahi mahi & pan fry. Serve with a spicy peanut sauce.

Dredge mahi mahi in flour, then egg, then panko with white & black sesame seeds. Deep fry & serve with Thai chili sauce.

Make a mahi mahi Veracruzana (tomato, green pepper, onions, capers, olives).

Pan fry small pieces with garlic, butter & lime. Serve on soft corn tortillas with cabbage, pickled red onion, avocado & salsa verde.


----------



## Caine (Apr 15, 2007)

*Mahi-mahi In Coconut Caramel Sauce*

I first had this at the Ana Mandara restaurant in San Franciso, and it took three international chefs to help me duplicate the sauce.

*MAHI-MAHI WITH COCONUT CARAMEL SAUCE*​ 
1 lb mahi-mahi fillets
2 cups demerara or turbinado *sugar* 
1 1/2 cups *coconut milk*, heated 
3 Tbs fish sauce 
1 medium shallot, minced
1 Tbs ginger, minced
1 clove garlic, minced 
2 to 3 scallions, sliced thin
1/8 tsp fresh ground black pepper

Place sugar in a 10-inch frying pan over medium-high heat, stirring often until sugar is melted and amber colored. Add 1/2 cup hot coconut milk and stir over medium heat until caramelized sugar is completely dissolved. Add fish sauce, shallots, ginger, and garlic. 

Grill mahi-mahi 3 to 4 minutes per side until cooked through and grill marks are evident.

Bring sauce to a boil, stirring constantly until reduced to about 2/3 cup. Pour sauce over fish and garnish with sliced scallions and freshly ground black pepper.

I served this with stir fried Asian style vegetables finished with a splash of sesame oil, and steamed brown rice with grated carrot.


----------



## Dina (Apr 18, 2007)

Clienta and Caine:
I'm trying both of your versions.  They sound awsome.  I can't wait to tell you how it turns out.  Thank you.


----------



## cjs (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope you have enough Mahi mahi!! Here's another idea for you -

                     Seared Seafood and Wasabi Salad

  8             ounces  vermicelli rice sticks
  3        tablespoons  pickled ginger
  1              bunch  spring onions -- diagonally sliced (reserve 2 tablespoons for garnish)
  1         tablespoon  black sesame seeds -- for garnish
     1/2           cup  Asian mixed salad greens
                        Olive oil
  8             ounces  swordfish, Mahi Mahi, tuna, scallops, and/or shrimp -- divided into four portions
  1 1/2         quarts  water
                        Wasabi Vinaigrette -- see recipe

Method for Salad: 
Bring 1 1/2 quarts (1 1/2 litres) of water to a boil. 

Stir in rice noodles and remove from heat. 
Steep noodles 3- 4 minutes until tender. 
Drain noodles and toss with vinaigrette. 
Add pickled ginger and all but 2 tablespoons of spring onions (scallions).
Combine well.

Method for Seafood: 
Heat sauté pan or griddle over hot flame. 
Lightly coat with olive oil. 

Quickly sear fish or other seafood choice until golden, approx. 1- 2 minutes each side. For thicker pieces of fish, you can finish cooking in oven for approximately 2 minutes at 350ºF.
Divide greens and noodles on plate and top with fish.

Garnish with reserved spring onions (scallions) and black sesame seeds. 
Serve immediately.


                            Wasabi Vinaigrette

     1/4           cup  rice wine vinegar
     1/4           cup  soy sauce
  2        tablespoons  Hot NAMIDA Wasabi Paste
  2        tablespoons  brown sugar
  1              piece  ginger root (1-inch piece) -- peeled and minced
  1              large  garlic clove -- minced
     1/4           cup  dark sesame oil
     1/4           cup  corn oil

Combine rice wine vinegar and NAMIDA wasabi paste. 
Stir until smooth. 
Add soy sauce, brown sugar, garlic, and ginger. 
Blend sesame oil and corn oil and, in a slow steady stream, incorporate oils into other ingredients to form an emulsion. 
Can be blended in food processor.

NOTES : Can be made up to 3 days ahead of when required.


----------



## Clienta (Apr 19, 2007)

Caine & CJS

Both those recipes sound delicious! My husband had a great day fishing yesterday, so we have lots of mahi mahi & snapper. I am looking foward to trying them out. Thanks.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 19, 2007)

My husband & I had both our wedding & honeymoon on St. Lucia, & mahi-mahi was nearly always the fish-of-the-day at every restaurant we visited - lol!!

My favorite way of preparing it (since I LOVE spicy food) is to rub it with any commercial jerk seasoning (dry or paste) & let it marinate for a couple of hours - then just bake or broil it & serve with wedges of lemon &/or lime.  My favorite accompaniments to this are red beans & rice, & fried plaintain slices.


----------



## carolelaine (Apr 19, 2007)

This is good with Mahi.
1/4 Stick Butter
2 teaspoons rosemary
2 teaspoons black pepper
1 teaspoon red pepper
2 teaspoons salt
6 cloves garlic minced
2 tablespoons parsley
1 juiced lemon
1 beer or 1 cup or chicken broth

Melt the butter and saute the garlic in it for around a minute.  Add the rest of the ingredients and cook down about 1/2 way.  Add 4 Mahi filets and poach until done.  It's like BBQ shrimp, but really good with Mahi and some rice to soak up the sauce.


----------



## Dina (Apr 29, 2007)

Your recipes all sound wonderful.  I will try each at least every week.  I've decided to start eating more fish than red meat.  Tilapia seems to be the least expensive down here, but Mahi-mahi is about $3 more p/lb.  Thanks for all the recipes.


----------

